# Custom ViK Duality 7 build (INCREDIBLE timber + loads of pics!)



## -Nolly- (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've lusted after ViK's guitars since he first started posting his builds on here, so I'm extremely excited to have commissioned a instrument from him. He has been awesome so far - his communication is excellent and he's been very patient while I have changed my mind time and time again on the details of the build, but we have finally decided on a spec and Vik has started work on it. Cannot wait to see this come into fruition!

First off, here's the spec:

7/24 frets, 652mm
Black limba with Canadian curly maple top
5 pieces Indian rosewood/flame maple set-in neck
ViK new reversed &#8220;split-design&#8221; 7 headstock
Madagascar Ebony fingerboard with compound radius
Curly maple binding around neck
Custom ViK H+H pickups (ebony bobbins)
Gotoh SGS510Z locking tuners with ebony buttons (18:1 gear ratio)
Hipshot 7 fixed bridge
German fretwire
CTS 500K pots
3 way toggle switch
Switchcraft long type input jack
Schaller straplocks
Gotoh knobs
Buffalo bone nut
Glowing side dots
Nitro-cellulose satin natural finish

And a mockup:







(note the pickups will be uncovered, with ebony bobbins)



So onto the build so far! First off, the timber:

Flamed maple top:











(note the timber is completely dry in those pictures  )



Epic black limba body:


















Lovely chocolatey Indian rosewood for the neck:













Immaculate Madagascar ebony fretboard:













So far the body is taking shape nicely:











































So yeah, very exciting times! ViK has posted a lot more shots of the build process on his forum here: ViK Guitars Duality 7 AG "Nolly" CS. In the interests of pornography I'll endeavour to keep this thread updated though 

Cheers!


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jun 9, 2011)

good call on the oiled rosewood/flame maple neck, man. that thing is going to play amazing. stoked to see it finished, and hopefully a vid. \m/


----------



## Rook (Jun 9, 2011)

Potential GOTM, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see this. Viks guitars are too droolworthy. I need to move to Europe..


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 9, 2011)

That top is THICK and extremely figured . I will definitely love this build. I can't wait for more pics to come in! 

Also, I just knew you had to get your hands on one of these!  Far too beautiful for Nolly not to own one!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheers dudes, seeing this come into fruition is going to be so awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 9, 2011)

Is that top from Fraser Valley Fine Woods? they always have fantastic stuff for good prices  Scored the burl top going on something eventually from there.

This build should be amazing


----------



## andres (Jun 9, 2011)

That's going to be epic...

I can't wait to see the carve


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jun 9, 2011)

O...
M...
G...

I need to acquire more cash flow.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, love ViK guitars this is gonna turn out awesome can't wait.


----------



## adrock (Jun 9, 2011)

gonna be sick man


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 9, 2011)

DAT TOP!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im in love with Vik's work, good to see more porn from his workshop.



technomancer said:


> Is that top from Fraser Valley Fine Woods? they always have fantastic stuff for good prices  Scored the burl top going on something eventually from there.
> 
> This build should be amazing


 
Hehe, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the body shape! Diggin' the upper horn.
But then there's really nothing I don't like about it.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 10, 2011)

oh wow.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking forward to how this turns out. I demand a video once it's done.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 10, 2011)

There will definitely be clips and video when it arrives


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking good nolly! May I ask where the black limba was ordered?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 10, 2011)

I've just been talking with ViK, and he reckons the rosewood neck is suitable to make a one-piece neck out of, and that the end result will be better that way. At this point I trust his opinion completely so I've told him to go ahead. Should be truly awesome 



jayarpeggios said:


> May I ask where the black limba was ordered?



You'd have to ask Vik, dude


----------



## Chronograph (Jun 12, 2011)

The woods are exceptional. Never seen limba for the body though. What kind of sonic features does it have? Dark? Treble? Mahogany? Maple? 

Just one humble comment if I may. CTS pots aren't the best out there IMO. May want to think of switching to Bourns or similar.


----------



## littlephil (Jun 13, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> I've just been talking with ViK, and he reckons the rosewood neck is suitable to make a one-piece neck out of, and that the end result will be better that way. At this point I trust his opinion completely so I've told him to go ahead. Should be truly awesome



1 piece rosewood necks are unbelievably stable. Should be an epic guitar!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 13, 2011)

So...who wants to start a nolly hate club?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 13, 2011)

Chronograph said:


> The woods are exceptional. Never seen limba for the body though. What kind of sonic features does it have? Dark? Treble? Mahogany? Maple?
> 
> Just one humble comment if I may. CTS pots aren't the best out there IMO. May want to think of switching to Bourns or similar.



Limba is lightweight and very resonant. I hate generalising with tonewoods because so much is dependent on the specific piece and the dimensions used, but both my Blackmachine with a black limba body and my Daemoness 7 with korina (white limba) have very rich midrange characters. However this guitar has a much thicker solid body (the Blackmachine is chambered) so the response will be different.

While it's very difficult to predict the resulting tone of a custom instrument with no precedent, having spoken to Vik at length I have absolutely no doubt that he has the knowledge and experience to build me an incredible sounding guitar. 
One of the things that sealed the deal for me was that despite his guitars being aesthetically gorgeous, when you speak to him he is always focussed on the sound of each guitar, not the looks. He reminds me a lot of Doug from Blackmachine in that regard...

CTS pots are fine by me, I have them in all my guitars with no issues.


----------



## Zei (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh god... I need to start saving up money... in a bad way.

That's gonna play amazing.


----------



## narad (Jun 13, 2011)

Just curious - with Vik doing a fair amount of fanned fret stuff, why go with the standard uniform scale length?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 13, 2011)

Call me a traditionalist, but I don't see anything wrong with fixed scale 7-strings for the tunings I use


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 14, 2011)

The neck is taking shape! Suuuper clean work as ever from the Vik-master


----------



## Zei (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, that looks beautiful.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 15, 2011)

wow that rosewood neck is going to be so sexy!


----------



## narad (Jun 15, 2011)

This is going to be so great - sort of like this with a rosewood neck:


----------



## Watty (Jun 15, 2011)

narad said:


> This is going to be so great - sort of like this with a rosewood neck:



I can't get over that sort of carve where it tapers into the body. It seems narrow and almost squishes the body "into itself" ...

And back on topic, that's going to be one awesome looking guitar. Can't recall if you mentioned in the specs, but are you going au natural for the top, or getting it stained darker to better contrast with the rosewood neck?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 15, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> And back on topic, that's going to be one awesome looking guitar. Can't recall if you mentioned in the specs, but are you going au natural for the top, or getting it stained darker to better contrast with the rosewood neck?



Yeah, all the wood will be natural, with a thin nitro satin finish on the body.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 15, 2011)

really excited for you nolly. when time allows i hope to get a guitar from vik.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking great! Love the rosewood neck.
The limba is really similar to the one on my Vik that is being built right now, just to give some indication what it will look like with some sealer on


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah man, your guitar was definitely a big reason I went with black limba! How far off is it from completion? I think I've seen it with the hardware on, so it can't be too long now right?


----------



## LoyK (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, this is going to be amazing, ViK is doing such a great work!! Can´t wait to see her finished=) One of my favourite headstock designs.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 15, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah man, your guitar was definitely a big reason I went with black limba! How far off is it from completion? I think I've seen it with the hardware on, so it can't be too long now right?



It would be closer to completion, but there was a small issue with the lacquer so Vik did the professional thing and refinished the whole guitar!
The problem now is I am heading out on holiday on sunday so I won't be able to get the guitar until July. I don't mind, Vik has done such an amazing job and it will be a great thing to come back to after my holiday 
The pictures with the hardware on were before final finishing and fret dressing, just to get some first sounds out of it, it's all in pieces again now and the new lacquer has had lots of time to dry well.

I take it you also saw the amazing "melting" birdseye neck?









Both our guitars are a really special combination of amazing timbers, that's for damn sure!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah man, I saw that neck, it looks _incredible_! Which neck profile did you choose - The rounded C or the soft D (or something else entirely!)?


A couple of new photos of the progress on the neck today. Now the build is underway the progress shots are coming in thick and fast, love it!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 15, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah man, I saw that neck, it looks _incredible_! Which neck profile did you choose - The rounded C or the soft D (or something else entirely!)?
> 
> 
> A couple of new photos of the progress on the neck today. Now the build is underway the progress shots are coming in thick and fast, love it!



haha, yeah I'm kind of jealous yours is coming along so quick 

I chose Vik's "shredmaster" profile, not sure which one that is though I guess it's the soft D. I learned on a strat and having played the most on a Jem (1991 77BFP model) so I asked for something kinda in between. 
I'm most excited about the chambering in my one though, cannot wait to hear it in action.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I think the 'shredmaster' is the soft D. Sounds pretty much spot on for me as he described it. 
Your guitar should sound pretty heavenly. Chambered guitars have a wonderful airiness and richness in my experience


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 17, 2011)

More pics from ViK, I'm really stoked with how the headstock is coming out. With the flamed maple binding it's going to be jawdropping!


----------



## themike (Jun 17, 2011)

That headstock concept reminds me of the old Brian Moore headstocks, which I looooooooooooooooved. Looking great man!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't believe the rate Vik is racing through the build at the moment, it's incredible!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## kslespaul (Jun 18, 2011)

oh my god that headstock veneer


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 18, 2011)

Dem carves


----------



## Khaine88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Holy Shit at that headstock O.O, Nolly is the worst person in existence for inflicting GAS on the helpless masses, God dammit ><, Cant wait to see how it progresses, those woods holy fucking Christ <3


----------



## Zei (Jun 18, 2011)

God that looks beautiful. That headstock is FANTASTIC. Probably my favorite shape. Ever.


----------



## adrock (Jun 18, 2011)

man he must really like your guitar, he's flying through this build! that's awesome though, it's going to be gorgeous. black limba is my favorite wood to work with. it looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 18, 2011)

more more more


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 18, 2011)

Cheers dudes, I think the speed is partly because all the wood has been ultra stable the whole time, so he can crack on with the construction with no concerns.
There are more pics (essentially just more angles of the same stuff) here: ViK Guitars Duality 7 AG "Nolly" CS


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, I know it's been said multiple times already and will continue to be said throughout this thread, but holy christ that headstock is STUNNING.... *sheds a single tear*


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'm really stoked about every aspect of this guitar so it's great to see lots of cool comments!

It's going to be very interesting to check out the custom pickups Vik will make for it. In many ways it's the ultimate experience to have the luthier wind the pickups since you know that whole guitar is entirely their work - it really shows the character of the luthier in every aspect (as long as they have a good knowledge of pickup winding of course!).

The awesomeness of this build has got me talking with Vik a possible second guitar already.. god knows when I'll be able to afford it though hahah


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 20, 2011)

VIK guitars make some pretty interesting guitar, the the DUality 7 is by far my favourie of them all, if i had the dough that's what i'd gun for


----------



## drezdin (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, his builds are so clean. He is amazing.
This is going to be awesome Nolly.

This is why I don't post picks of my builds


----------



## narad (Jun 21, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> The awesomeness of this build has got me talking with Vik a possible second guitar already.. god knows when I'll be able to afford it though hahah



A second Vik!? Dude, you are singly responsible for about half my visits to this forum. When that Daemoness singlecut starts up, double that.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 21, 2011)

that semi hollow idea he mentioned sounds pretty sweet


----------



## buffa d (Jun 21, 2011)

Whoa! That's looking sexy as all hell. I really want to see the finished product. The funny thing is that I'm always eyeballing for nice custom 7s. 
Right now your guitar is at the top of that list. Well, it's tied with Darren's decibel AMX models 
(Good thing that ViK builds in europe..)

Also, great choices for the woods. Lovin' the rosewood neck and the flamed maple headstock!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers for the comments as ever guys 

Vik is the absolute man, I found out last night that unbeknownst to me he had seen and noted my birthday on Facebook (18th July), and has been working hard so that the guitar might be ready in time as a birthday present.. how cool is that?! 

I believe there are more pictures coming later today or tomorrow. 



narad said:


> A second Vik!? Dude, you are singly responsible for about half my visits to this forum. When that Daemoness singlecut starts up, double that.



Hahah, I'm sorry man. I'm cursing myself for telling Vik my idea for some of the crazy new timber he just got, as soon as we started talking it over and he started adding his ideas I knew I was hooked...


----------



## Malkav (Jun 21, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Vik is the absolute man, I found out last night that unbeknownst to me he had seen and noted my birthday on Facebook (18th July), and has been working hard so that the guitar might be ready in time as a birthday present.. how cool is that?!


 
That is fucking brilliant! Seriously it's just amazing when people are willing to go that extra mile, it really speaks highly of his character


----------



## drmosh (Jun 21, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers for the comments as ever guys
> 
> Vik is the absolute man, I found out last night that unbeknownst to me he had seen and noted my birthday on Facebook (18th July), and has been working hard so that the guitar might be ready in time as a birthday present.. how cool is that?!



aww, not fair. My build took like 8 months!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 21, 2011)

cant wait to see the finished product nolly, it is looking stunning


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 21, 2011)

drmosh said:


> aww, not fair. My build took like 8 months!



Mate, Vik showed me that video of him trying out Felix's replacement pickups in your guitar. Sounded incredible, I'm sure it will be more than worth the wait!


----------



## Zei (Jun 21, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers for the comments as ever guys
> 
> Vik is the absolute man, I found out last night that unbeknownst to me he had seen and noted my birthday on Facebook (18th July), and has been working hard so that the guitar might be ready in time as a birthday present.. how cool is that?!


Wow, that's awesome! There aren't many people who would work like that, even for someones birthday.

And yes... more pictures 

I'm about to put money down for my first custom, and I'm already GASing for a Vik/Daemoness


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 21, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Hahah, I'm sorry man. I'm cursing myself for telling Vik my idea for some of the crazy new timber he just got, as soon as we started talking it over and he started adding his ideas I knew I was hooked...


 

You getting that beautiful piece of redwood?

I have been thinking of buing a similar piece to use it with a chambered body with some light wood.... Then again I've been thinking of buying every piece of timber I see.


----------



## adrock (Jun 21, 2011)

tltstand said:


> that semi hollow idea he mentioned sounds pretty sweet



what is this idea you speak of?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 21, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> You getting that beautiful piece of redwood?
> 
> I have been thinking of buing a similar piece to use it with a chambered body with some light wood.... Then again I've been thinking of buying every piece of timber I see.



Yep, that's the idea!



adrock said:


> what is this idea you speak of?



I suggested a semi-hollow Caprice S, then Vik said he could do a T too and build them as a pair. 
Both specced the same with a thematically linked inlay:

One-piece curly redwood top:







Honduran mahogany body
Rosewood neck
BRW board
All sorts of crazy bindings and details.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers man, I think you will be pleasantly surprised with that wood scratch It's FREAKISHLY light, but you can immediately notice how it affects the sound of the body when you glue it.

So far I've been impressed with the redwood I bought, but I'd like to try something thicker to chamber the body (I'd also use honduran mahogany) and carve the hell out of the top, both inside and out. I've been looking at this particular piece myself.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 21, 2011)

So today Vik took care of the back of the headstock:


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 21, 2011)

Love how Vic does the sandwich headstocks like that. Sleak as hell.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah man, and once the flamed maple binding goes around the headstock it's going to be a truly edible looking maple-fest


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 22, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah man, and once the flamed maple binding goes around the headstock it's going to be a truly edible looking maple-fest


Now you're talking like a Canadian.


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 22, 2011)

Hot thread! Thanks for the feedback, guys!



scherzo1928 said:


> Cheers man, I think you will be pleasantly surprised with that wood scratch It's FREAKISHLY light, but you can immediately notice how it affects the sound of the body when you glue it.
> 
> So far I've been impressed with the redwood I bought, but I'd like to try something thicker to chamber the body (I'd also use honduran mahogany) and carve the hell out of the top, both inside and out. I've been looking at this particular piece myself.



We'll most likely go with these 2






I've just grabbed brazilian rosewood neck blank for one of the 2, so it's getting even more exciting!



drmosh said:


> aww, not fair. My build took like 8 months!



Paul, you just happened to be born in between! However I can still meet your birthday timeline in November !
In fact chasing nice piece of wood (especially such as crazy heavily striped black limba) may take a while. You should cut me some slack considering what kind of timber I finally got for you, mate)).






Besides this one Duality is naturally building itself, I just sit there and watch the ball rolling . Don't tell Nolly, he'd ask for discount once he knew !

Sorry for interrupting the thread!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 22, 2011)

No interruptions ViK, you just gave me fap material with that Limba.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 22, 2011)

ViK-master said:


> I've just grabbed brazilian rosewood neck blank for one of the 2, so it's getting even more exciting!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 22, 2011)

Binding is on the headstock... holy crap...


----------



## adrock (Jun 22, 2011)

yup... fucking sexy


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 22, 2011)

I am really starting to think I will need to eat the exchange rate on my next build....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 22, 2011)

That thin maple+ebony binding around the headstock is so damn tasteful... Not to mention the maple+rosewood back. 

Also, my love for the 510s knows no bounds


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, the detail on the binding is just amazing. The thin layer of flame maple around the backside edge is the icing on the cake. I knew about all the details and thought I had a grasp of how it'd look before they were done, but the result is so much more incredible than what I had in mind. Seriously stoked about everything, I'll have to make sure I'm sitting down when the pics of the whole bound neck come in...


----------



## Xaios (Jun 22, 2011)

ViK's work ever since he started posting here has never ceased to amaze me, just beautiful instruments.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, from the first time I saw his stuff I was struck by how clean and detailed his work is. It's awesome to have him working on my own instrument, suddenly all the small things take on so much more significance.


----------



## Zei (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to ask... would you be able to message me how much you paid for that thing?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 23, 2011)

Zei - PM'd


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 23, 2011)

i have a friend here that owns a vik guitar. he says if i lay my hands on it ill never want another guitar ever again haha.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome! Which ViK is it, out of interest? Is it on the website?


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 23, 2011)

ViK Guitars - Gallery - Black Lotus 7 DO thats the link to the guitar. I love the look. he sold me on them a while back. plan to hang out soon so i can check out the guitar.


dude posts here too he goes by fretninjadave.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 23, 2011)

Aha wicked, Dave added me on FB not that long ago, and I've seen him post here and on the ViK forum too. Lovely looking guitar, great to hear he's digging it, and bodes well for mine (not that I'm in any doubt about it though!)


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 23, 2011)

hes in love with that guitar! we always end up talking about it haha. makes me want one even more!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 23, 2011)

ViK-master said:


> Paul, you just happened to be born in between! However I can still meet your birthday timeline in November !
> In fact chasing nice piece of wood (especially such as crazy heavily striped black limba) may take a while. You should cut me some slack considering what kind of timber I finally got for you, mate)).
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm not complaining!  I know full well that waiting for that limba alone added 2 months to the build time, let alone that insane birdseye you got me for the neck!
Didn't mean to sound like I was whining is all!


----------



## themike (Jun 23, 2011)

This build really is coming together lightening quick, and looks amazing!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> This build really is coming together lightening quick, and looks amazing!



Yeah, the progress is crazy. Pretty soon the whole neck will be bound and all, can't wait to see that


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 23, 2011)

I really love the headstock style Vik has going, very unique and extremely classy.


----------



## mhickman2 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's decided. I'm going to spend my vacation money on a trip to Nollywood, and play all his guitars, so I can finally decide on who's building my next custom. Daemoness, Vik, BRJ, Blackmachine (struck by lightning). This is not up for debate. It will happen. I'll be polite though. Beer or Tea, or dare I say sweet tea? Adam is seriously our ambassador to European greatness! Gratitude good sir!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 23, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> It's decided. I'm going to spend my vacation money on a trip to Nollywood, and play all his guitars, so I can finally decide on who's building my next custom. Daemoness, Vik, BRJ, Blackmachine (struck by lightning). This is not up for debate. It will happen. I'll be polite though. Beer or Tea, or dare I say sweet tea? Adam is seriously our ambassador to European greatness! Gratitude good sir!



Hahah, I'm down as long as you don't have horrible corrosive string-eating sweaty fingers


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 23, 2011)

beautiful work mang!


----------



## vansinn (Jun 24, 2011)

That Limba.. OMFG! sexy..
Impeccable, exquisite wörks as always, me diggs.

I basically have the dosh for one of those, but the 30% dk taxes is a killer to ordering, else I'd love to


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn, 30% tax is nasty! Perhaps you could consider getting a cheap flight to pick the guitar up in person, putting it in a beaten up case and sneaking it through customs..


----------



## vansinn (Jun 24, 2011)

^ yeah, I have considered this option, only, on later travels, customs can always ask "say, that's a nice _expensively_ looking guitar; could we see your reciept, please..", leaving me with a problem..
(don't mean to OT this thread, so I'll leave it..)


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmm, well I don't think can force you to produce receipts of every item on your person. You can easily claim it was built by a friend within your country in exchange for a favour. Cheeky I know, but 30% is prohibitive...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 24, 2011)

Dont listen to the sly englishmen!!!!


----------



## mhickman2 (Jun 24, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Hahah, I'm down as long as you don't have horrible corrosive string-eating sweaty fingers



That's disgusting, but so true. Luckily, I have an OCD which forces me to wash my hands at least 20 times a day.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 24, 2011)

vansinn said:


> That Limba.. OMFG! sexy..
> Impeccable, exquisite wörks as always, me diggs.
> 
> I basically have the dosh for one of those, but the 30% dk taxes is a killer to ordering, else I'd love to



Taxes in Europe are bloody absurd.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 24, 2011)

Small but important update - fret slots cut!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 24, 2011)

So I've done a bad (read: awesome) thing and confirmed a second build with Vik. I haven't placed a deposit and I don't know exactly when I'll be able to give him the go ahead, but he had a line on a sick piece of timber that I have now paid for so that it is reserved for me 

Check it out, one-piece Brazilian rosewood neck blank :






















It's thick enough to do a one-piece neck/fretboard (with a skunk stripe for the truss rod), which should be titsy as hell. The build is basically what I was dreaming of a page or two back - a hollow-bodied Caprice with an epic one-piece curly redwood top on a Honduras mahogany body. There will be epic binding of course, though the details haven't been worked through. Hardware will be gold, I'm using this as inspiration for the aesthetic theme, though obviously the guitar itself will be very different looking:


----------



## vansinn (Jun 24, 2011)

This is becoming unbearably unendurable. Please stop throwing hard woods like this 
I humbly request details about your financial methods..


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cant see the pix!!!! But yeah, a one piece brazilian rosewood neck/fingerboard would be top fucking notch. What would you use for the skunk stripe?

Also, curly redwood + gold hardware = ... and a bit of


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 24, 2011)

Financial methods.. I worked hard and made sound investments. I live fairly frugally outside my musical expenses. I have some good-paying session and production work lined up this summer that should hopefully cover this build provided my outgoings aren't too insane.

EDIT: Not sure what Vik proposes for the skunk stripe, I'm assuming something that contrasts nicely.. maybe flamed maple I guess?


----------



## adrock (Jun 24, 2011)

flamed maple for the skunk stripe would be fucking AMAZING. i think that'd be the way to go, for the contrasting effect.


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 24, 2011)

That neck blank is a bloody ripper. Can't wait to see that be put to good use.

excellent stuff.


----------



## adrock (Jun 24, 2011)

i gotta ask, now that i'm looking at it. that piece looks pretty flatsawn. especially on a one-piece neck with fretboard, you'd want it to be as quartersawn as possible. 

unless the wood is very old, and stable.


----------



## elq (Jun 24, 2011)

adrock said:


> unless the wood is very old, and stable.



Dalbergia nigra was added to CITES in 1992. I'm guessing it's rather old.


----------



## adrock (Jun 24, 2011)

hahaha, yes that would make it old, as long as it authentic. forgot about that


----------



## ViK-master (Jun 25, 2011)

adrock said:


> i gotta ask, now that i'm looking at it. that piece looks pretty flatsawn. especially on a one-piece neck with fretboard, you'd want it to be as quartersawn as possible.
> 
> unless the wood is very old, and stable.





> hahaha, yes that would make it old, as long as it authentic. forgot about that



It's a pre CITES source. US supplier. I just saw the piece it came from, very impressive . 
"Quatersawn" is tonally far not always the best option (especially for the body). In fact choice of the cut depends on the particular species/quality/dryness and the character of the sound you want to achieve. You won't find a quatersawn maple neck on any of the top Fender custom shop guitars, not that they can't afford one, right?

And yeah, this Caprice T build is gonna be epic! Can't wait to put my hands on all of the woods assigned for the project, then I'll start showing Nolly pics, one at a time until he finally can't stand the temptation and puts his Blackmachines on sale to raise the funds . Joking of course, mate!


----------



## adrock (Jun 25, 2011)

ViK-master said:


> "Quatersawn" is tonally far not always the best option (especially for the body). In fact choice of the cut depends on the particular species/quality/dryness and the character of the sound you want to achieve. You won't find a quatersawn maple neck on any of the top Fender custom shop guitars, not that they can't afford one, right?


definitely agree. i was just thinking in terms of stability, being a one-piece neck with fretboard. but if it's old stock, it's stable and solid by now, for sure. each kind of cut will effect the tonality, and each will have it's own "characteristic" sound. nothing bad on either side, just different  

though i will say that Fender has started using quartersawn necks on some their custom shops recently. but definitely not on anything trying to be vintage.

and i love your work!!! you're the man!!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice one Vik  


I've asked Vik not to send any updates this weekend so that I can finish my university dissertation in peace - each time there are more pictures I end up getting way too excited and can't focus on work for a good couple of hours or more


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 25, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


>



Almost exactly this.

Blown mah socks off......beautiful work


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 25, 2011)

This is the redwood top for the hollow Caprice T:


----------



## Xaios (Jun 25, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> This is the redwood top for the hollow Caprice T:


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 27, 2011)

And, back to the guitar at hand.. Neck bound and united with the body for the first time!!















































Ta-daaa!...


----------



## kruneh (Jun 27, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## youshy (Jun 27, 2011)

Nolly, I've got one question, how much non-custom guitars have you had in your entire life? Because (AFAIK) you had Ibanez (which you still have, am I right?) and Kramer and after that only custom ones.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 27, 2011)

youshy said:


> Nolly, I've got one question, how much non-custom guitars have you had in your entire life? Because (AFAIK) you had Ibanez (which you still have, am I right?) and Kramer and after that only custom ones.



I started out playing on a Fender Duo-Sonic. Then I got the Kramer, then a Fender Mexi Strat, then the Ibby PGM (which I sold a couple of weeks ago). I had a Vigier Excalibur, a Nathan Sheppard NSG25 (handmade, but not custom), and my Bernie Rico wasn't really a custom since I adopted it after the body had been built and routed. I now own an '80s RG550 that I bought after selling the PGM but have only had a chance to get set up today so I'm currently enjoying that.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 27, 2011)

youshy said:


> Nolly, I've got one question, how much non-custom guitars have you had in your entire life? Because (AFAIK) you had Ibanez (which you still have, am I right?) and Kramer and after that only custom ones.



It is really hard to go back to production guitars once you have broken into option shops alone, then again full customs. If you can live your life content without touching customs.. Do it (you will probably save a lot of money ).


Nolly I can completely understand getting too excited seeing pictures of builds going on. It is a curse indeed. With yours I would probably loose copious amounts of sleep.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Nolly I can completely understand getting too excited seeing pictures of builds going on. It is a curse indeed. With yours I would probably loose copious amounts of sleep.



Thankfully the dissertation got handed in today, so I am now free to ogle over the updates as excitedly as I like!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 27, 2011)

If there was an award for best original headstock, that would win.
That is truly a piece of art right there mate. I wish I could have that headstock on my custom.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 27, 2011)

God this looks so good.

Nolly, can you PM me? You seem to have those blocked, and I'd like to ask for your wisdom on something!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 28, 2011)

The Armada said:


> God this looks so good.
> 
> Nolly, can you PM me? You seem to have those blocked, and I'd like to ask for your wisdom on something!



I just friend requested you on here - only contacts can PM me


----------



## themike (Jun 28, 2011)

You're posting on here way to much, don't you have some university work to be finishing  haha


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 28, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> You're posting on here way to much, don't you have some university work to be finishing  haha





-Nolly- said:


> Thankfully the dissertation got handed in today, so I am now free to ogle over the updates as excitedly as I like!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 30, 2011)

Truss rod installed and now the fretboard and neck are being glued up:


----------



## JamesM (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn that guitar looks dangerous, I can give it a thorough and proper inspection for you to make sure it is safe Nolly.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 30, 2011)

That headstock... wow... seriously, wow...

*fapfapfapfapfa*


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 1, 2011)

Updates coming thick and fast now! I'll pick out a few choice photos, but there are loads more to see here: ViK Guitars Duality 7 AG "Nolly" CS

Check out that limba in all its glory!!


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 1, 2011)

jealous


----------



## ev1ltwin (Jul 1, 2011)

you own too many awesome guitars. and by "too many" i mean you bought them with your own money so i can't complain


----------



## silent_k (Jul 1, 2011)

Love that korina -- such a stunning wood, and it sounds great.

And not to go off topic, but congrats on finishing your dissertation (finished mine in 09, so I know it's no joke) -- what's your field of study?


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 1, 2011)

that maple top is gorgeous, but bloody hell it is criminal to cover that limba.


----------



## Ruins (Jul 2, 2011)

this guitar turns out just stunning awesome! good job Vik!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 2, 2011)

The only thing I like better than Vik's designs is... his execution.

God damn that's perfect!


----------



## TJV (Jul 2, 2011)

I went through all Vik builds in their own message board. I have to say they are finest hand built guitars I know. Awesome details.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 3, 2011)

Yet more progress, it's getting so close to completion now!!





















































Then come the moneyshots:


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 3, 2011)

Furthermore, Vik made a video showing the body


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 3, 2011)

Holy hell am I jealous.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 3, 2011)

This is awesome 
What's the reason for the truss rod to the side like that? Never seen a pickup route/neck joint like that before either.

I don't suppose I could get a 9 string fanned ViK for under £3000, no?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 3, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> This is awesome
> What's the reason for the truss rod to the side like that? Never seen a pickup route/neck joint like that before either.
> 
> I don't suppose I could get a 9 string fanned ViK for under £3000, no?



The truss rod is dead centre 







No idea about the cost of a 9-string, you'd have to ask him!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 3, 2011)

^ My bad - comment was written on what I saw yesterday, pics aren't loading for me today. I got your build confused with another I'm watching


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 3, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ My bad - comment was written on what I saw yesterday, pics aren't loading for me today. I got your build confused with another I'm watching



Haha, fair enough. However, Vik does set the truss rod at an angle on some of his builds (the extended scale ones mainly I believe) to achieve an even relief across the strings.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 4, 2011)

So, the Vikster has been continuing at his unbelievable pace, this beauty is almost done!

Neck glued and pickup holes routed:






















Heel carved:












Tasty ebony:







Fretting:







All fretted:







And finally, the logo has been applied!







Getting seriously excited for it to be in my hands now!!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, the builds going on in this forum are top notch. We have this one, your next vik with a BRW neck, the 2 Artingers (again, one with a brw neck), Dat oni, and the Daemoness builds that will surely start soon... Not to mention that fan fretted 8 string ergonomic with homemade pickups, or the 8 string saber with selfmade hardware. Oh, and Darren's builds are getting better by the minute... Same with RAD's axes... (edit: crap, forgot Ruins' carving project)

Back to this build... 
a) tits! he is moving fast.

b) DAT neck joint!!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 4, 2011)

And something else coming soon.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 4, 2011)

When I originally saw that carve for fret access I was wondering if it would get in the way of the pickup route, I think it somehow makes it look even better though. So jealous!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

That neck heel/joint is dead freaking sexy.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 5, 2011)

Simply stunning


----------



## Metalus (Jul 5, 2011)

that guitar is beyond gorgeous


----------



## narad (Jul 5, 2011)

So beautiful...should have sent... a poet...


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 5, 2011)

AHHHHHH FUUUUUUCCCKKKKK

tottally just blew a load on my work comp screeen


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm all about that heel/cutaway... Not that the rest of the guitar isn't fucking incredible...


----------



## vansinn (Jul 5, 2011)

Sheez kebeb! what a build. That limba makes wanna dance the limbo  and the neck joint.. makes me wanna ..... one 
Everything is simply so clean.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 5, 2011)

Man that thing is just flawless!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, I'm really enjoying the comments!

So, she got strung up for the first time today! There are still a couple of coats of finish to go on, but Vik wanted to hear the acoustic properties of the instrument in order to best voice the pickups.
First things first, installing the bridge and doing the fretwork (look at those things shine  )


















Tuners and buffalo horn nut installed:







Then the moment of glory:




































It's always amazing to see how much more "whole" a guitar looks once the strings are on!


----------



## exordium (Jul 5, 2011)

FUCK! The woods on that guitar are so tasty! The neck looks great! That ebony fingerboard is just . And that limba! 
This guy's work is phenomenal!  

I'm jelly, Nolly.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 5, 2011)

So. Much. Fret. Access!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 5, 2011)

THAT'S IT, I HAVE TO SAVE FOR ONE OF THESE GUITARS, IT'S BEYOND FLAWLESS


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks great, you going to give us a head to head match against all your other huge named guitars?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll definitely be doing an in-depth review, and will probably be referencing the other customs I own. As for head-to-heads, I might well do a few comparison clips if that's what you mean.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 6, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> I'll definitely be doing an in-depth review, and will probably be referencing the other customs I own. As for head-to-heads, I might well do a few comparison clips if that's what you mean.



Naw I meant more the review (seeing as you and I have completely different stock of guitars though, not sure how it will help me ) I am just a guy in love with his ASAT Special. Feature wise it can't compete, but I have a hard time playing get get much better player (although definite improvements could be made for upper fret access, particularly the lower horn, the only 'real' issue).


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking great! The wood choices are fantastic, and the contours of the body and neck joint top it off nicely, congrats!

Shad


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright guys, I've been away for the last few days, but here are some pictures to catch you up on the state of the build. I've skipped a load of them, so as ever if you want to see the whole collection, check here: ViK Guitars Duality 7 AG "Nolly" CS Hopefully the final assembly will be taking place today, so it should be in my hands really soon!

Getting oiled up:






















Pickups getting wound:

















The sanded and satin nitro-lacquered body in all its glory:

















Check out the ridiculously neat job Vik has done with the control cover plate


----------



## Opion (Jul 12, 2011)

Are those....WOOD pickup covers? Sweet jesus that's cool.

I also love the sneaky flamed neck binding...something about flame and binding that not everyone can see from the front unless they're the ones playing it just makes me drool. As a huge fan of your in-depth reviews I'll be waiting with baited breath for this guitar's review.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 12, 2011)

Opion said:


> Are those....WOOD pickup covers? Sweet jesus that's cool.
> 
> I also love the sneaky flamed neck binding...something about flame and binding that not everyone can see from the front unless they're the ones playing it just makes me drool. As a huge fan of your in-depth reviews I'll be waiting with baited breath for this guitar's review.



Thanks man! Yeah, the pickup bobbin tops are made from ebony to match the fingerboard


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 12, 2011)

Vik's most recent FB update just made me Jizz.

Pre-congrats Nolly.


----------



## kruneh (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunning, absolutely amazing!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Vik's most recent FB update just made me Jizz.
> 
> Pre-congrats Nolly.



Thanks man, I'm not going to post any completed pics in this thread though - there will be a proper NGD thread in hopefully just a few days


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait for this NGD thread!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 13, 2011)

while i think they look nice and well made, there's something about the ViK guitars that i just can't quite relate to somehow. The overall aesthetic just doesn't speak to me or make me want it. I can tell that it's a nice guitar though, and that is some really sexy wood, but my tummy doesn't go all bubbly over it. I am, however, really interested to hear what it'll sound like!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, this guitar is gorgeous!

Even Bulb with his 1000 customs will get jelly when he will see this guitar!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 13, 2011)

I know I said there wouldn't be any completed pics in here, but I can't resist sharing this one:


----------



## Fiction (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## toiletstand (Jul 13, 2011)

seals the deal nolly. i havvvve to order one of these now!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 13, 2011)

holy shitballs thats hot!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers dudes. It is in transit now, hopefully customs won't hold it up for too long!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 14, 2011)

you hare some seriously nice guitars nolly, i must say i am extremely jealous, congrats man


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot, here's a video!


----------



## Metalus (Jul 14, 2011)

One of the most amazing flame maple tops I've ever seen


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 14, 2011)

God if I was rich I'd buy like 10 of these. This is guitar porn at its finest lol.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 14, 2011)

Just epic! Nolly you have some of the hottest guitars out there!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy mother of god, the clean Neck+Bridge is amazing


----------



## bdbroker (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweeeeet!
But I have one question. How you did the paintjob? It looks stunning. Did you do it bu a car painter or something? Or did it home made with stuf? So yes, what kind of equipment did you use?
Enjoy it, real nice guitar..!

Cheers!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 18, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> God if I was rich I'd buy like 10 of these. This is guitar porn at its finest lol.



I DON'T THINK I ACOULD AGREE MORE DUDE, TOTAL WANK FEST


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 19, 2011)

sensational design. perfect.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 19, 2011)

bdbroker said:


> Sweeeeet!
> But I have one question. How you did the paintjob? It looks stunning. Did you do it bu a car painter or something? Or did it home made with stuf? So yes, what kind of equipment did you use?
> Enjoy it, real nice guitar..!
> 
> Cheers!



Er, there is no "paintjob". It's a natural flamed maple top. 
I think you need to learn a little more about guitars and what's what


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 19, 2011)

bdbroker said:


> Sweeeeet!
> But I have one question. How you did the paintjob? It looks stunning. Did you do it bu a car painter or something? Or did it home made with stuf? So yes, what kind of equipment did you use?
> Enjoy it, real nice guitar..!
> 
> Cheers!



shono?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a little update - this has been the current status of the guitar since Friday:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 19, 2011)

so you have it? post a ngd then! fuck man


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 19, 2011)

No, it's still waiting to clear customs


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry i misread that, i thought it said the customer (you) collected it. i got too excited sorry


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 19, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> No, it's still waiting to clear customs



You know when customs gets gear it always takes a lot longer than normal. Because they crack the cases, play them a bunch, etc. Right now they are having fun with your awesome new Vic. At least they are doing it justice as they must also be bedroom shredders by the logic I am applying.


----------

